# نكت عن الصعايدة ................ما تزعلوش مش قصدي



## rana1981 (21 يناير 2009)

*
حسنين بيقول لصاحبه : والله ماعرفتش طعم النوم في القطر امبارح
صاحبه : ليه ؟
حسنين : عشان كنت نايم في السرير الفوقاني
صاحبه: وماعرفتش تبدل
حسنين : لأ، ماكانش فيه حد في السرير التحتاني عشان ابدل معاه 




صعيدي متعلم حب يفتح حساب في البنك سافر للقاهرة عشان يملا الاستمارة لانه شاف مكتوب عليها
(fill up in capital) 



تحطمت طائرة صغيرة تتسع لراكبين فقط فوق احد المقابر بالصعيد
اخوانا الصعايدة انتشلوا 500 جثة وما زال الحفر مستمراً 



ياعوضين بنتك ماتت قام الصعيدى وبسرعة رمى نفسه من الطابق العاشر
لما وصل الطابق الثامن تذكر انه ما عندوش بنت
لما وصل السادس تذكر انه مش متجوز
لما وصل للرابع تذكر انه مش عوضين ولكنه حسنين
لما وقع عالارض ماحصلش حاجة 




بروفيسور صعيدي اخذ معاه سباك عالكلية
علشان يعرف من فين بتتسرب اسئلة الامتحانات 




صعيدي بالغلط دخل متحف للفن الحديث
توقف عند احد اللوحات وسأل أحد المنظمين جنبه
اي الشكل المرعب ده، هو ده الفن اللي بتسموه حديث؟
رد المنظم : دى مراية يا أستاذ 




صعيدي فهمان ومراته طلبوا قهوة باحد المقاهي
بيقولها : اشربي بسرعة
قالتله : ليه؟
قالها : لانك جاهله ومابتعرفيش تقري، مكتوب قهوة ساخنة ب 5 جنيه وقهوة باردة ب10 جنيه 






صعيدي واقف قدام المراية ومغمض عينيه
مراته بتساله : بتعمل ايه؟
قالها : بحاول اشوف شكلى ازاى وانا نايم 



المدرس طلب من التلاميذ كتابة موضوع عن مباراة شافوها في كرة القدم
كل التلاميذ مشغولين بالكتابة الا عوضين الصغيَر
كتب جملة واحدة وقعد: 'بسبب الامطار تأجلت المباراة' 







*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا رانا
وصلتلهم ازى دول؟ اكيد هنحتاج سباك علشان نعرف اتسربولك ازى
ههههههههههه
مشكوره كتيييييييييييير​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2009)

*يا بنتي ابعدي عن الصعايده

انتي متعرفهمش ممكن يعملوا ايه فيكي

نكت حلوه قوي

شكرا رنون​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يناير 2009)

*ياعوضين بنتك ماتت قام الصعيدى وبسرعة رمى نفسه من الطابق العاشر
لما وصل الطابق الثامن تذكر انه ما عندوش بنت
لما وصل السادس تذكر انه مش متجوز
لما وصل للرابع تذكر انه مش عوضين ولكنه حسنين
لما وقع عالارض ماحصلش حاجة




صعيدي بالغلط دخل متحف للفن الحديث
توقف عند احد اللوحات وسأل أحد المنظمين جنبه
اي الشكل المرعب ده، هو ده الفن اللي بتسموه حديث؟
رد المنظم : دى مراية يا أستاذ



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشممكن انا هموت من الضحك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى تجننى يا مضروبه
ميرسى ياقمر بجد*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا رانا
> وصلتلهم ازى دول؟ اكيد هنحتاج سباك علشان نعرف اتسربولك ازى
> ههههههههههه
> مشكوره كتيييييييييييير​​*



*هههههههههه شكرا يا عسل عى مشاركتك
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​


*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا بنتي ابعدي عن الصعايده
> 
> انتي متعرفهمش ممكن يعملوا ايه فيكي
> 
> ...



*شكرا مايكل نوررررررررررررررررررت​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *ياعوضين بنتك ماتت قام الصعيدى وبسرعة رمى نفسه من الطابق العاشر
> لما وصل الطابق الثامن تذكر انه ما عندوش بنت
> لما وصل السادس تذكر انه مش متجوز
> لما وصل للرابع تذكر انه مش عوضين ولكنه حسنين
> ...



*شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

يا نوسك ياا رنااااااااااا


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا نوسك ياا رنااااااااااا



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## dark_angel (25 يناير 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا رانا شوية نكت زى العسل بس انا قلتلك قبل كده خافى على نفسك من الصعايدة*​


----------



## rana1981 (26 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا رانا شوية نكت زى العسل بس انا قلتلك قبل كده خافى على نفسك من الصعايدة*​



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## داريااه (28 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا برنسيسة  داريااه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نكت حلوة يا رنا*


----------



## grges monir (28 يناير 2009)

*قلبك جامد اوى للدرجة دى مش خايفة الصعايدة  ياخدوا بالتار*
*بس المهم نكت جميلة *
*ميرسى رانا*


----------



## rana1981 (29 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *قلبك جامد اوى للدرجة دى مش خايفة الصعايدة  ياخدوا بالتار*
> *بس المهم نكت جميلة *
> *ميرسى رانا*



*شكرا على مرورك
انا مابخاف ابدا هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نكت حلوة يا رنا*



*شكرا يا قمر على مشاركتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (29 يناير 2009)

alav5_alav قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا برنسيسة  داريااه



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## max mike (30 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

كلهم حلوين خاااااااالص*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد حلويييييييييين كتير 
مرسي رناااااااا*​


----------



## rana1981 (31 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد حلويييييييييين كتير
> مرسي رناااااااا*​



*شكرا يا قمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (31 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كلهم حلوين خاااااااالص*



*شكرا مايك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (2 فبراير 2009)

حلوين اوى


----------



## rana1981 (2 فبراير 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلوين اوى



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*وانا الى كنتى فكراكى طيبة 

تدة بتغلطى فى الصعايدة 

ماسى ماسى ​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *وانا الى كنتى فكراكى طيبة
> 
> تدة بتغلطى فى الصعايدة
> 
> ماسى ماسى ​*



*خلص عديها يا قمر​*


----------



## john2 (3 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رائع و جميل*


----------



## rana1981 (4 فبراير 2009)

john2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> رائع و جميل*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## youhnna (4 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة رانا  انشاء الله هاتكلى علقه سخنه اوى بخمسه جنيه


----------



## micha sam (5 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا خالص ... وتعبناكى معانا  
امضاء اخوكى   عوضين
*


----------



## micha sam (5 فبراير 2009)

متفهموش غلط .....  طبعا  عوضين معناها صعيدى


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

youhnna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة رانا  انشاء الله هاتكلى علقه سخنه اوى بخمسه جنيه



*ههههههههههه لا تخاف مارح يصرلي شي
شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 فبراير 2009)

micha sam قال:


> *شكرا خالص ... وتعبناكى معانا
> امضاء اخوكى   عوضين
> *



*اهلا فيك شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههه


حلوه رنا​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوه رنا​*


*
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
نورتي​*


----------

